# tuna reports?



## recdog (Apr 2, 2008)

does anybody have any tuna reports to share? Gonna make a run saturday just wondering if anyone has been lately.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We're headed out tomorrow for an "overnighter" with high hopes. Haven't heard much lately though.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

We are headed out Saturday morning for an overnighter. Holler at us if you see Keepin' Up


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

syrupdawg said:


> We are headed out Saturday morning for an overnighter. Holler at us if you see Keepin' Up


I'll be with a friend and a couple other guys on "Seafoam". Not sure where all we're headed to- just that we will be doing some serious hard core fishing. Need to get some fresh tuna for a special Christmas dip.

I'll keep an eye out! Good luck!


----------



## billfishintimecg (Feb 18, 2009)

Pretty slow, not much happening on the Maersk Developer last I heard (a week ago) but you can't catch them at the dock. Good luck guys.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Will be heading out Saturday morning to do overnighter. Will be in 28 contender .


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

WOW! Headed in early after 1AM this morning when seas picked up. Got several BFT around the Marathon. Tried several other different spots- no YFT. Saw squid, baitfish (a little), and dolphins (the mammal)... 
Yea, forecasters got it messed up again. Winds started picking up around 10PM- didn't let up until this morning.
BUT- we did have some fun and did put fish in the box, wished we had stayed with them a little longer...
I'll try to put together a report with some pics later...
Hope y'all had more luck than we did!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Almost home will post our trip


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

We just got home. Not a very impressive report. Got a good mess of blackfin no yellows. I'll write a report in the morning


----------

